# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sot festojne ditelindjen :

## Bahri.

SOT FESTOJNË DITËLINDJEN
kalorsi,  Screaming_DeadF,  HIM,  Psikiatria (55),  pavlo (48),  Julian111 (46),  landi_athin (45),  dash (42),  qyfyri (40), Julian28 (40),  kaloresi (39),  H2K-MATTEO-UK (39),  neraida (38),  Sleepless (38),  IL__SANTO,  Kreshnik22 (37), RadioAktiv (37),  toni25 (37),  lunanight (36),  nutsonfire33 (35),  Antilles (35),  akili2518,  elonakorcarja (33), Da Gangstaz (33),  ABIONTOP (32),  Dikushidikur (32),  engel (31),  nastradini22 (29)

                                                                                                          PERSHNDETJE I NDERUEMI LEXUES .

----------

